# Regarding Spouse Visa



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Friends

1. I shall be comming to dubai in june for employment.
How long it will take me to get visa for my wife after i arrive ?
can i bring her immediately ? or have to wait until sometime ? ... how long it will take ... please advise.

2. I know many people asking the same thing and i am sorry to ask it here again .... my wife has managemnt degree in MBA and has 4 years of work exp. as HR manager ... will she be able to get job easily in HR field? or have to switch her domain to sales or marketing ?

3. if possible please also advise what is the avg monthly sallary for MBA with 4 yrs of work exp.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Ruby


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Ruby,
Read the thread directly below this one for info on residency.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Dear Alli 

Thanks for directing me to the exact post it has almost taken me out of the dilemma.

Just one more info needed

1. We have all the documents ready marriage cert. etc etc and i shall be landing dubai in mid june, with all these documents ready will she be able to get the visa in 2 weeks ? morover do i need any help(document) from my employer apart from my contract ? 

2. Presently we both are away from our home land however working in the same country ... is it possible that i can get her visa issued from dubai by submitting these documents myself at the local consulate and she can get the visa stamp when she reaches home land ?

thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rubyduby

Why are you so concerned about your wife getting a residency visa so quickly? Many dependents remain on visit visas for weeks/months before getting matters finalised.


_


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ruby,
I will answer your questions as best I can.

*1. We have all the documents ready marriage cert. etc etc and i shall be landing dubai in mid june, with all these documents ready will she be able to get the visa in 2 weeks ? morover do i need any help(document) from my employer apart from my contract ? *

Are you landing in Dubai together? If you are, then when you go through the Passport Control, i *think* she can be granted a residency visa on the spot. 
Only if you were to come seperately, would the process take 2 weeks.
This website has very good information on it;
DNRD





*2. Presently we both are away from our home land however working in the same country ... is it possible that i can get her visa issued from dubai by submitting these documents myself at the local consulate and she can get the visa stamp when she reaches home land ?*

Hmm. I'm not sure I understand your question. 
Where are you working now, and what country is your home land?
I think it should be ok if you submit the documents at your consulate, but I am really not sure. Someone else on the forum may be able to answer that question a bit better than I can.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> Hi Ruby,
> I will answer your questions as best I can.
> 
> *1. We have all the documents ready marriage cert. etc etc and i shall be landing dubai in mid june, with all these documents ready will she be able to get the visa in 2 weeks ? morover do i need any help(document) from my employer apart from my contract ? *
> ...



It is unusual to pick up a residency visa at the airport, unless the employer is VERY organised and has arranged everything. The vast majority of people come in on a visit visa and then get it transferred.

-

-


----------



## dubailocal (May 1, 2008)

I picked my visa from airport. Just need to carry a fax/scan copy with you and there will be no problems.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dubailocal said:


> I picked my visa from airport. Just need to carry a fax/scan copy with you and there will be no problems.


To pick up your residency visa at the airport meant you had a very organised person sorting it for you !!

Its not uncommon here to wait months for residency to be sorted


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your comments, really informative.

Is it possible that my spouse can work on residency visa that she will get through me ??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are sponsoring your wife her visa will have the words 'not allowed to work' (honestly!), but despite this she may take paid employment provided you supply a Letter of No Objection.


-


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Dear Elphaba

Thanks !!

Just one update 

Do i need to supply the letter of no objection at the time of filling visa sponsership ? or by any chance she just needs it while taking a job ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The letter is only required if/when she starts working. 



_


----------

